# Song--"Baler Rolls"



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

On twitter, one of the guys I follow...GilmerDairy has a cool little song he sings..."The Baler Rolls". He has other great numbers on You Tube. Check it out... should be the new HayTalk song...YouTube - ‪The Baler Rolls - a song about baling hay‬‏


----------

